# My Beetal baby (Buck)



## Bakra (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi
Just got my new pet, aged between 3-4 months, I don't exactly know, got it for 6000 rupees/ USD70 yesterday.
In an year, I want it to grow really tall and muscular.
Need your comments!


----------



## elevan (Nov 16, 2011)

He is gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2011)

That is a handsome goat! It's too pretty to eat! 





 That goat looks really tall already.  I'm getting quite interested to see how big it will be when it comes time to slaughter it. If it is already that size at only 3-4 months old that thing will be HUGE when in a year!  Good luck with him!


----------



## Bakra (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## neener92 (Nov 16, 2011)

He's too handsome to eat.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, he is beautiful.  It looks like you made a great choice.  Very strong and great muscle tone.   He looks quite healthy.  Sounds like you got him for a good price too.   How tall is he at the shoulder? 

Congratulations!   

By the way,  I have some questions.   How energetic are these goats?  What is their personality like?  Are they quiet?  Are they strong?  Would they make good pack animals?   We use goats for many purposes here.  Some people use goats to pull carts,  some use them as pack animals.  Some eat them, some milk them.   I raise them for milk and as pack animals.  So I always look at them for that.


----------



## Bakra (Nov 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow, he is beautiful.  It looks like you made a great choice.  Very strong and great muscle tone.   He looks quite healthy.  Sounds like you got him for a good price too.   How tall is he at the shoulder?
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> By the way,  I have some questions.   How energetic are these goats?  What is their personality like?  Are they quiet?  Are they strong?  Would they make good pack animals?   We use goats for many purposes here.  Some people use goats to pull carts,  some use them as pack animals.  Some eat them, some milk them.   I raise them for milk and as pack animals.  So I always look at them for that.


Thanks for liking it, will measure it's height when I find the inchy tape, lol.
Energetic? Ummm... can't really judge, they can jump very high and also lean against trees and walls to eat leaves up high. Some are gentle, some are aggressive and give intruders head-butts. Many of them drink their pee so people get them castrated, they grow even more due to this. 
They are very strong and muscular if they are exercised(allow grazing in open field) regularly. What do you mean by pack animals, I mean do you raise them to sell them or what?
Never heard of goat carts here but we have bullock, buffalo, horse, mule, donkey and camel carts.
They are good eating, very delicious meat. People also keep does in their homes for milking as they are more economical than buffaloes. 

What should I do, he isn't eating wheat hay with much interest, just eats a little bit even though I mix grinded wheat(or whatever it is) and pea/pulse peels (he eats the grinded wheat and pulse peels out of it only).


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 16, 2011)

He is beautiful.

Goats do not like to eat food they are unfamiliar with. You need to introduce new foods slowly and a little at a time.  If you know what he was eating at his last home it would be good to stick with that until he adjusts.  If you don't know just keep trying new things until you find what he likes.  

Congratulations.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2011)

Bakra said:
			
		

> Thanks for liking it, will measure it's height when I find the inchy tape, lol.
> Energetic? Ummm... can't really judge, they can jump very high and also lean against trees and walls to eat leaves up high. Some are gentle, some are aggressive and give intruders head-butts. Many of them drink their pee so people get them castrated, they grow even more due to this.
> They are very strong and muscular if they are exercised(allow grazing in open field) regularly. What do you mean by pack animals, I mean do you raise them to sell them or what?
> Never heard of goat carts here but we have bullock, buffalo, horse, mule, donkey and camel carts.
> ...


They aren't drinking pee...  It's seamen that they fertilize the female with.   That is why they smell strongly.   By the way if your goat head butts you, push him in the shoulder not his head and don't play head butting games with him or he will think your are playing with him and he will develop a very bad habit.  

A pack goat carries a pack in the mountains for the hikers.   They wear a kind of saddle and then over the saddle is a pack.  Like a donkey carries a pack on it's back or a camel carries a pack to carry things for the owner.  A goat can carry 40 - 50% of it's body weight on it's back.  They are good because they can travel in very high places up steep hills and they will follow the hiker anywhere usually without a rope or a halter.     

I raise most of my male goats to sell them as pack goats for mountain hikers.   The will be castrated at about 4 months old, because they are more docile and don't smell like a male goat.  Also wethers (castrated male goats) don't bother the females.  I look for tall, strong, gentle goats for breeding and I prefer that they have good energy and a nice strong body.  The Beetal looks like they would be good goats for that purpose because they have a wonderful body shape.  Good strong butt muscles.  Nice straight legs.  

Cart goats can pull a cart just like a mule or donkey.   Just not as much weight.  

Yours has mischief in his eyes!


----------



## Bakra (Nov 17, 2011)

@Queen Mum
No he doesn't headbutt or hit me, don't want to teach him this, but my previous goat used to do it.
Pack goats are something new for me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely handsome fella.  Nice photos too.

Wishing you luck.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 17, 2011)

I want him.



Congrats, he's beautiful.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I want him.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, he's beautiful.




I want him too!  LOL, he's beautiful


----------



## Bakra (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments, 
never realized the baby was sooo beautiful


----------



## carolinagirl (Nov 17, 2011)

That baby is VERY beautiful!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, very beautiful indeed! I would love to have him here. 

He looks tall and well muscled already for such a young fellow, he's going to be a BIG boy!


----------



## Bakra (Nov 18, 2011)

@Queen Mum
He's 24 or maybe 25 inches till the shoulders.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 18, 2011)

He's pretty good sized.  How long is he from his chest to his butt?

And how big around is he at the biggest part of his chest?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 18, 2011)

Very cool!  Thank you for sharing.  I had never heard of a Beetal.  I love how spotty he is!  Searching for info on the Beetal, came up with a lot of other breeds that I had no idea existed.  The Sriohi and look interesting too... Now I have reading to do 

I am kind of jealous he is so big!  My nubian buckling is just a little tiny thing at 7 months old.  But he was a tad sick as a baby sooo... hopefully he decides to stay healthy and get bigger.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 18, 2011)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 18, 2011)

I think we ALL want one of those goats.  He is very handsome.  I want two of them.  A buckling and a doeling.  I love the colors, and I love the way they look.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice goat !!! I think he has the cutest little face !!


----------



## Bakra (Nov 18, 2011)

Adult Beetal goats, pics from the net:
http://www.google.com.pk/imgres?imgurl=  amp;itbs=1
http://lahore.olx.com.pk/qurbani-animals-iid-270493307
http://karachi.olx.com.pk/bakra-for-qurbani-iid-261977893
http://rawalpindi.olx.com.pk/qurbani-ba  -271999423
http://lahore.olx.com.pk/white-bakra-for-sale-for-qurbani-iid-267751337
http://lahore.olx.com.pk/bakras-for-sale-in-lahore-mandi-iid-272461878
http://gujrat.olx.com.pk/i-want-to-sale-my-bakra-iid-271441720
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ese6jJuCs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=tMyrOq6VQoo

@Queen Mum
I'll take the measurements sometime later today.

@DKRabbitry
lol, I myself am hearing 'Sriohi' for the first time. 
And don't worry, that tiny thing will grow   

@All
thanks for uplifting my goat, feel like a proud owner owner now........hahahahaha


----------



## Bakra (Nov 18, 2011)

I just saw a few pics of Sriohi goats on google, they are pretty big and muscular too..... actually they're from India, I'm from Pakistan so never heard of that breed locally. Beetal is found in the Punjab provinces of Pakistan and India.
Also in India there is a Jamnapari breed, very similar to beetal, a little big, but beetals are generally heavier and are more resistant to diverse climatic conditions and pests.


----------



## sunfisher (Nov 19, 2011)

Your goat is so cool looking his nose looks like a heart and those ears...too cute!!


----------



## Bakra (Nov 19, 2011)

@ Sunfisher
Thanks
@ Queen Mum
He is 26 inches from his shoulder to hind legs. Height is 25 inches.
Couldn't take the other measurement because I was using a steel ruler and the small guy got scared.


----------



## Bakra (Nov 19, 2011)

Is wheat hay mixed with crushed wheat, extracted cotton seeds and pea and pulse peels ample for it? Just asking this if sometime I can't arrange greenery for it, will this work? Though I feed it different tree branches and occasionally grass.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing fine.  As long as he has hay all the time  to chew on whenever he wants.   He needs  protein.  The peas and pulse should help with that.  He will also like pumpkins and squash, orange peels once in a while and banana peels (now and then.) If your friends eat banana or oranges, ask them to give you the peels.  You can dry them and feed them as snacks for your goat.  They have lots of vitamins.  And if your mother is making food, you can give your goat the peelings from her vegetables.  

To measure his chest, take a piece of string and put it around his chest.  Then measure the string.


----------



## Bakra (Nov 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are doing fine.  As long as he has hay all the time  to chew on whenever he wants.   He needs  protein.  The peas and pulse should help with that.  He will also like pumpkins and squash, orange peels once in a while and banana peels (now and then.) If your friends eat banana or oranges, ask them to give you the peels.  You can dry them and feed them as snacks for your goat.  They have lots of vitamins.  And if your mother is making food, you can give your goat the peelings from her vegetables.
> 
> To measure his chest, take a piece of string and put it around his chest.  Then measure the string.


Thanks..... and I do occasionally feed him fruit/vegetable peels. As well as a very little quantity of wheat one day, corn the next, and vice versa.


----------



## jhamblin (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome looking goat!!!


----------

